
A glimpse of the future through an augmented reality headset – TED Talk - stesch
https://www.ted.com/talks/meron_gribetz_a_glimpse_of_the_future_through_an_augmented_reality_headset
======
hauget
I was expecting more practical demos at TED based on how much hype this has
been receiving, but then again there's not much to compare the Meta2
experience to right now. For those interested, there's a better "real world"
demo on Scoble's FB
[https://www.facebook.com/RobertScoble/videos/vb.501319654/10...](https://www.facebook.com/RobertScoble/videos/vb.501319654/10153928655124655/?type=2&theater)
(skip to 6:10 to see Meron's brother using the Meta2 to check his email and
switch monitors). Overall I'm excited about this, but hesitant about investing
in the prototype from my own pocket (at least for now).

